# Kings of Numenor



## Legolam (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm a little confused about something I read in the Akallabeth.

Ar Pharazon was the last king of Numenor - he sailed off into the sunset and brought about its downfall. OK, I understand that. Amandil and his son Elendil escaped (rather, Amandil tried to make it to Aman, and Elendil went to ME).

Now, what relation was Amandil and Elendil to Ar-Pharazon? I'm sure I read that they weren't actually of the royal house. Therefore, what right did they have to claim the throne of Gondor and all the rest when Elendil got to ME?


----------



## Hama (Mar 8, 2002)

Check it out in the Unfinished Tales Part 2 III The Line of Elros. But here is the gist of the situation. At first, there were no queens of Numenor, so the eldest SON inherited the throne. The fourth king of Numenor was Tar-Elendil a great scholar. His first child was a daughter Silmarien, whose son was Valandil who was the founder of the fouse of Andunie. These were the faithful who remained immune to the charms and lies of Sauron. Amandil, father of Elendil, was the last Lord of Andunie. However, the royal line extended from Tar-Meneldur, Silmarien's brother, onwards. Afterwards the rule changed so the eldest child, whether it be male or female, would inherit the throne. So the house of Andunie was still descended directly from Elros, and had the system been different they would have been the Lords of Numenor. Is that sufficient info?


----------



## Grond (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks for doing all the research and answering this question, Hama. Your answer is absolutely correct!!


----------



## Legolam (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks! I'm just getting into UT after finishing the Sil, so I guess I should really read everything! But that was very helpful!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 10, 2002)

Yeah that was perfect. You should read u.t it is great with some great stories in it.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 10, 2002)

Yeah, I kinda skipped ahead to the bit where Gandalf explains his reasoning behind meeting Thorin and recruiting Bilbo, becuase I'd just finished the Sil and I wanted to read about the stories that I knew best. I guess I should really read books from the start ...


----------

